# Scotch



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

So with my venture into further broadening my interests in cigars I want to try Scotch. Can anyone here recommend a good but not terribly expensive scotch that would pair well with let's say Padrons and Fuentes since those seem to be at the top of my list always? Keep in mind I know nothing about scotch or single or double malts etc. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jun 7, 2016)

The classic: Glenlivet 12

The smooth sipper: Aberlour 10

The "Holy Smokes!": Laphroig 10

The professional: Lagavulin 16

The "I light cigars with $100 bills": Macallan 25


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I would have to second glenlivet 12.


----------



## mephare (Jun 15, 2016)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The classic: Glenlivet 12
> 
> The smooth sipper: Aberlour 10
> 
> ...


+ The "tight budget" :grin2: : McClelland's 12. It's about $25, and really pretty good for the price. I just finished off a bottle of the Highland this week. Might grab the Islay next.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jun 7, 2016)

mephare said:


> + The "tight budget" :grin2: : McClelland's 12. It's about $25, and really pretty good for the price. I just finished off a bottle of the Highland this week. Might grab the Islay next.


I tried their Speyside about 5 years ago. Couldn't tell if it was more like MEK or acetone.. Haha


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

A nice, lighter bodied Highland single malt Scotch that I especially like in the warmer months is Glenmorangie (the Original version).

It also happens to be the most popular Scotch in Scotland, and those folks know a thing or two about whisky.

Modestly priced, too.


(P.S. - for the colder months when I want peat & smoke - I like Laphroig 10 yr.)


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Here's a good review of Glenmorangie Original -


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I agree with the Glenlivet 12 for a solid drink with a decent dollar to value ratio. Although Scotch by name is wonderful and Scotland knows a thing or two about making it, other distilleries from around the world are producing some excellent stuff, Canadian Whisky/Whiskey has really grown in popularity due to it's flavours and price point. In my personal experience (I'm still a novice myself), go off the beaten path a little from the major North American distilleries and you'll find some gems at good price point. For a nice sipping drink I look for 12 years or older (anything younger is mostly for mixing, at least for my taste) in my Scotch and depending on the occasion/mood etc. a 15 or 20 year might be warranted. This post already has some wonderful choices that will cover various profiles. When I started to get into Scotch/Whisky/Rye I bought the smallest bottles - even the small samplers, like cigars half the fun is trying different brands/ages and flavours. What are you waiting for grab a glass, pour and drink (add ice/reusable ice cubes/blocks if you like yours colder, never use ice made from tap water)

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me a sell out but I love Glenfiddich 15's. If I'm not drinking Fernet or cheap wine with my wife you will catch me sneaking around with a bottle of this!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm getting drunk just reading all these replies haha. Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Glenrothes 2001 or Macallen 18 gets my vote


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm a bourbon drinker by choice, but I do enjoy monkey shoulder. It's a blended scotch so it's not highfalutin or pricey but I really like it.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok everyone I grabbed these two miniatures. The woman at the liquor store said there both very different to what I may like. She couldn't help me as far as pairing cigars hahaha. Anyway, straight, on ice, with water?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chivas is blended and Glenlivet is single malt- I prefer them neat with just a few drops of water added to open up the flavors but starting out, I would use 1 or 2 ice cubes.

Another good single malt which is not so common is the Glendronach 12 and the Glenkinchie.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Balvenie and glenrothes are another two scotches I'd put the bourbon aside for.
For some reason any glenlivet I have causes terrible heartburn.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

selpo said:


> Chivas is blended and Glenlivet is single malt- I prefer them neat with just a few drops of water added to open up the flavors but starting out, I would use 1 or 2 ice cubes.
> 
> Another good single malt which is not so common is the Glendronach 12 and the Glenkinchie.


Ok what is neat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Ok what is neat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without ice.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Without ice.


Ah ok but is it room temperature? Y'all keep in mind I don't drink very often but wanting to enhance my cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Ah ok but is it room temperature? Y'all keep in mind I don't drink very often but wanting to enhance my cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. And as for the drops he's talking about, only put in 1-3 droplets of water. Think of it like how you decant wine to help it breathe or retrohale to get the full flavor profile of the cigar. Those few droplets open up the drink with all the nuances and good stuff.


----------



## DD1524 (Mar 2, 2016)

Famous Grouse all the way!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I've found that I like to let my single malts sit for about 10 minutes after pouring and adding the few drops of water. Seems to mellow it out a bit and I can appreciate the flavors more.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

There are a few different styles that you must test and see what you like. Some are aged in bourban barrels, new oak or sherry barrels. Some are high in peet(charcoal). 

I prefer scotch aged in sherry most of the time. Macallan 12 is a staple on my bar. Second favorite is new oak aged scotch so I keep a bottle of Glenlivet 14.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

My father was telling me that there are so many different choices of scotch that what was considered good back in the 60's and 70's aren't so much anymore. Though he did say the Glenlevit 12 is where it's at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Glenlivet 12 is the most popular scotch marketed in the U.S. If a store has just one scotch on the shelves, that will probably be the one they carry.

Its o.k., but IMO (and that of many pros) you can do better in that same price range.

In any case, enjoy the scotch journey !


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Ah ok but is it room temperature? Y'all keep in mind I don't drink very often but wanting to enhance my cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What @Hudabear said! And yes, room temp so as the cold hitting your palate does not affect the flavors. Swirl it around in a tumbler with a narrow mouth and smell the bouquet but keep your mouth slightly open- you smell better that way. Also, smell by having your nostrils just over the lip of the tumbler and not right over it- you avoid the fumes of alcohol that way. 
Then take a sip and just like wine and cigar smoke, swirl it around your mouth so that it hits all around your palate and chew on it.

Before you know it, another slippery slope>>


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys again I can't thank you enough for this advice. I'm going to experiment with the miniatures to see what I might like. The liquor store had the glenlevit 12, the Chivas, Johnny walker red and black and dewers all in miniatures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Navistar said:


> There are a few different styles that you must test and see what you like. Some are aged in bourban barrels, new oak or sherry barrels. Some are high in peet(charcoal).
> 
> I prefer scotch aged in sherry most of the time. Macallan 12 is a staple on my bar. Second favorite is new oak aged scotch so I keep a bottle of Glenlivet 14.


I know I won't like anything harsh. If it tastes like gasoline I want nothing to do with it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Glenlivet 12 is the most popular scotch marketed in the U.S. If a store has just one scotch on the shelves, that will probably be the one they carry.
> 
> Its o.k., but IMO (and that of many pros) you can do better in that same price range.
> 
> In any case, enjoy the scotch journey !


Like what? Can you give me some examples please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Like what? Can you give me some examples please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, the two single malts I mentioned above are good whiskys.

One place where I started my research was to use the search engines of major retailers found in my area. For example, totalwine dot com, or whatever may work in your area. Search in single malts (or blends too, if you want). I narrowed the search to those rated 90 and above by Whisky Advocate. And then I had that list ranked from lowest to highest price. Glenmorangie is ranked a very solid 93 (a little over $30) and Laphroig 10 is a 92 (a little over $45). Both these whiskys are on opposite sides of the spectrum flavor wise.- A bottle of Glenlivet 18 yr, which I also have & enjoy is rated 93 by Wine Enthusiast and goes for $80. My state has the highest liquor taxes in the nation (grumble, grumble) - so out the door prices are higher. Damned close to $100 for the Glenlivet 18 if I recall. So I pay attention to value for my money. You can pay a helluva lot more for scotch than this, of course. 
And from narrowing it down to a few possibilities, a guy can check out more reviews & then try a few. Ultimately,of course, it comes down to your own tastes. The 'experts' can declare something 'nectar of the gods', but if it makes you gag, who cares what they say. There are liquors top rated by 'experts' in categories of spirits that I just don't like, for example.

Well this is one approach to diving in. I'm sure there are many others that work well for people too. My brother has an older friend who was a 'whisky mentor' for him. My brother got to try a lot of whiskys at monthly get togethers that were outside of what he wanted to pay (they have two kids in college).
Have fun ! :smile2:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The modern day scotch drinkers are mostly into the high-end Single Malts. However, back in the day, that is not where it was at. I will be 75 years young this July and earlier in my life I pretty much only drank Scotch with a splash of water. Most of the old timers like me, drank Glenlivet 12, Dewer's and Johnnie Walker Black. Johnnie Black was the number one choice back in the day.
It is an amazingly complex tasting blend for it's price, even to this day. 

Johnnie Black will pair very well, with medium & full flavored and medium and full bodied cigars.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I recommend finding a good scotch bar in your area and sampling before committing to a bottle. There are a lot of really tasty single malts out there and a good bartender can lead you down the rosy path.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Rediscovering a love for cigars & discovering a new interest in that tropical isle to the south, - I've been reading the threads here on the forums on rum. That's a whole different topic, but I look forward to exploring what's out there. Seems like maybe a perfect pairing for cigars.

(Sorry for thread drift.)


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Here's a good review of Glenmorangie Original -


I just watched a couple of his videos. I like this guy. He's straight to the point but still throws his stories in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I just watched a couple of his videos. I like this guy. He's straight to the point but still throws his stories in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a fun guy to watch. Great Scottish accent !

His tour of the different regions of Scotland and their whisky characteristics is very interesting.

He also posts a few cigar reviews at his site and covers a few spirits other than Scotch. 
(I should check to see what he says, if anything, on rum.)


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Tonight I'm going to try the glenlevit 12 with either a Padron 64 or 5000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't think this is the experience I was hoping for. The scotch is making this 64 outstanding but the scotch is a rough finish. I think it's the glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I always thought Glenlivet 12 and 14 are very fruity and smooth with easy finish for beginners. Put a bottle cap full of filtered water in it to help with burn if you need to. It doesn't affect flavor at all, even enhances it slightly in my opinion.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Navistar said:


> I always thought Glenlivet 12 and 14 are very fruity and smooth with easy finish for beginners. Put a bottle cap full of filtered water in it to help with burn if you need to. It doesn't affect flavor at all, even enhances it slightly in my opinion.


I dropped one ice cube in it and that helped. It is very fruity and has a smooth finish however I'm getting a vomit like exhale if that makes sense. I believe it's because the rim of the glass is to large and I'm getting blasted with the aroma as I'm taking a sip. My nose is getting buried as I sip. If I consciously hold my breath as I take a small sip it's not as bad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I'm ok with glasses like that but many enjoy snifters


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Navistar said:


> I'm ok with glasses like that but many enjoy snifters


Is it me not liking scotch or perhaps I am doing something wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Glenlivet is not the perfect scotch. It's a good start for beginners. It got me hooked but I have moved on. Can't say I ever got a vomit or least bit sour note from it. Try a different glass and see if that changes things.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Navistar said:


> Glenlivet is not the perfect scotch. It's a good start for beginners. It got me hooked but I have moved on. Can't say I ever got a vomit or least bit sour note from it. Try a different glass and see if that changes things.


The very first thing I notice once it hits my mouth is it's very fruity sweet and peachy. Once I started closing my nose off when I sipped the vomit note went away lol. Definitely a burn after which doesn't last long but I know it's there. I'm going to look at some thrift stores to see if I can find some pear shaped glasses with a smaller rim to keep my nose out of it. This is my third 64. I am not a fan of these which people would call me nuts for saying but the scotch has made the cigar ten times better. I love the X000 series Padrons and the 1926.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@Chris80 - as a budding whisky drinker, you may want to check out one of these -

Glencairn Whisky Glass

If I recall, the last one I bought was less than $15 with shipping from a merchant off of ebay. (Its the type of glass used by our Scottish friend in his video reviews.)

P.S. - a teaspoon or two of water will often open up the taste of a scotch. 
And, as an American, I like my drinks cold dammit ! 
I have been known to sometimes, not always, put an ice cube or two or three in with my scotch. In place of the water. - I let the drink sit for a few minutes & then smell it and take that first sip. 
It may not be 'proper', but as a long time scotch expert told me -
"When it ultimately comes down to it, the 'proper' way to drink scotch is the way you like it."


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> @Chris80 - as a budding whisky drinker, you may want to check out one of these -
> 
> Glencairn Whisky Glass
> 
> ...


I am looking into these glasses as we speak  thank you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris80 said:


> Is it me not liking scotch or perhaps I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a bourbon guy and not a big fan of peat, Glen 12 doesn't do it for me either.

But I Love Macallan 15, it's not like any other Scotch I've had. Smooth and delicious.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Like I said the scotch itself tasted fine once I closed my nose off as I was sipping which brings me to the belief the glass for me is wrong. I will say it really turned a cigar I dont really like into one I was able to enjoy. With that being said I am not going to buy more of those lol because I won't always be drinking smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris80 said:


> Like I said the scotch itself tasted fine once I closed my nose off as I was sipping which brings me to the belief the glass for me is wrong. I will say it really turned a cigar I dont really like into one I was able to enjoy. With that being said I am not going to buy more of those lol because I won't always be drinking smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer a glass like what you were using with a wide mouth. I like to be able to have my mouth and nose in the glass when I'm smelling. I think it's more correct to use the narrow mouth glasses that most people like though.

Maybe you'll find the new glass gives you a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Is it me not liking scotch or perhaps I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it some time. Its often an acquired taste.

I'm getting together with my brothers next weekend. Two of us like scotch, the other one gags on it - premium or not. He prefers bourbon.

As you've found, pairing booze with cigars can really make a difference in the flavors you experience. Maybe the Glenlivet & Padron 64 will be the only combination of those two that you personally enjoy.

I also sometimes like to eat a little bit of chocolate while drinking a scotch and enjoying a cigar. I never bothered to look up if this was 'proper'. I really don't care.

Have fun!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> Give it some time. Its often an acquired taste.
> 
> I'm getting together with my brothers next weekend. Two of us like scotch, the other one gags on it - premium or not. He prefers bourbon.
> 
> ...


I also enjoy dark chocolate with my booze and cigars. I find the flavors pair really well.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

The weird thing is the 64 Padron is the ONLY Padron I personally do not like. The X000 series are my favorites (next to Fuente Sungrowns) and the 1926 is OUTSTANDING. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> @Chris80 - as a budding whisky drinker, you may want to check out one of these -
> 
> Glencairn Whisky Glass
> 
> ...


Upon advice from my father I put one ice cube in and it helped a lot as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Upon advice from my father I put one ice cube in and it helped a lot as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like the possible foundation of a new tradition - you and your Dad enjoying a scotch and cigars together :smile2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea right! Hahaha my dad doesn't drink scotch but in his younger days he did. But, I will never rule out him cutting loose for once lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Yea right! Hahaha my dad doesn't drink scotch but in his younger days he did. But, I will never rule out him cutting loose for once lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe for very special occasions and at holidays ? That makes doing it more of a rare & memorable celebration :vs_cool: Get him talking about old memories. I've done this with my Dad & uncles (theyve passed on) and they had some amazing stories - wars, depressions, youthful adventures, etc Guys who seemed pretty conservative . . who were pretty damned wild in their youth. Whisky, cigars, and male bonding helps guys tell 'the real story'.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I am looking into these glasses as we speak  thank you!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a pack of four of the Glencairn glasses on Amazon a few months ago for twenty something bucks. Keep your eyes open for deals.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> I got a pack of four of the Glencairn glasses on Amazon a few months ago for twenty something bucks. Keep your eyes open for deals.


Thanks brother ! I just picked up a couple more of them for less than I paid for just the one before. :smile2:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The Glencairn is the perfect Scotch Sipping Glass. Here is a photo of one. I have a set of 8.

Remember, you will never experience all of the flavors, a particular scotch has to offer, in one sitting, and especially, if you do not add a splash (teaspoon) of un-chlorinated Spring Water to open it up. A splash of water is required to open up the flavors of Scotch, Bourbon, Whiskey, etc.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> . . . add a splash (teaspoon) of un-chlorinated Spring Water to open it up. . .


JohnnyFlake makes a very important point. No chlorinated water - ya don't want it to taste like a swimming pool. I use un-chlorinated & un-fluoridated spring water. And I use the same water for my ice cubes.

(There are also cubes for whisky use that you chill in the freezer, but do not melt for those who like cold booze but don't want to dilute their drink. I just use my spring water ice cubes when I want my drink chilled.)


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ Whiskey stones. While I enjoy my booze cold sometimes, it certainly mutes the flavors. Fine for stronger full flavored stuff but can make the subtle flavors in the lighter stuff disappear, IMO.


----------



## kaufmabr (Jun 19, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> I would have to second glenlivet 12.


meh, not too big on glenlivet. I have a bottle and it is still sitting around.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

kaufmabr said:


> meh, not too big on glenlivet. I have a bottle and it is still sitting around.


I have to agree. In my short 6 month single malt experience, I've tried maybe about 15 different labels from regions including Highlands, Speyside and Islay. Glenlivit was the only one I would never want to drink again. As with cigars, everyone's taste buds are different. I thought it was funny when Chris80 said he got the nasty smell. Sounded familiar.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> ^^ Whiskey stones. While I enjoy my booze cold sometimes, it certainly mutes the flavors. Fine for stronger full flavored stuff but can make the subtle flavors in the lighter stuff disappear, IMO.


+ 1

Yep, I never chill a whisky that's new to me, that I want to see if I'll enjoy. Part of it , IMO, is also due to the desensitizing of the tongue. Kinda like what happens when you eat a huge ice cream cone. After a few bites your frozen tongue doesn't actually really taste it.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> I have to agree. In my short 6 month single malt experience, I've tried maybe about 15 different labels from regions including Highlands, Speyside and Islay. Glenlivit was the only one I would never want to drink again. As with cigars, everyone's taste buds are different. I thought it was funny when Chris80 said he got the nasty smell. Sounded familiar.


Thank god I'm not the only one! I'm going to get another miniature and try it again still once my glasses arrive. Then I'll try something different that's still a single malt and affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one! I'm going to get another miniature and try it again still once my glasses arrive. Then I'll try something different that's still a single malt and affordable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stick with Highlands/Speyside single malts. Glenmorangie, The Balvenie, Aberfeldy, Aberlour, MacCallan, etc. if you can find them. These are not exactly cheap, but reasonable. They all have a bit of sweetness to them and none of the smoky/peaty flavors that take a while to get used to. The sweetness makes them more palatable to beginners like us.

I found out that cheap and good don't necessarily go together. You can do well in the $35-$55 a bottle range. It is what it is.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

If I'm correct The Glenlevit 12 is Speyside correct? I was reading something yesterday about the different areas saying Speyside tends to be more floral/fruity and sweet. I smelled peaches and tasted almost very tart Apple at the sip which to me was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I know I won't (Atleast not now) like anything that will resemble bourbon. I had a bad experience with Wild Turkey and the thought of that again is not good for me hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> If I'm correct The Glenlevit 12 is Speyside correct? I was reading something yesterday about the different areas saying Speyside tends to be more floral/fruity and sweet. I smelled peaches and tasted almost very tart Apple at the sip which to me was good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a Speyside, but somehow different than the others I've tried. Perhaps the 12 year is one of the ones they use old oak casks that were previously used to mature bourbon to mature the scotch and that's the smell that gets to you and me. I'm not a bourbon guy either. I do like scotches that are matured in rum, sherry or white wine casks that provide a more pleasing finish for me.

Scotches are like cigars. The journey is the fun part. You will find something special. For me it is the Aberlour A'Bunadh Batch #52. This stuff is just plain magical, but it's $75 a bottle, hard to find and I almost didn't buy it because of the cost. It was at the recommendation of the owner of one of the local stores that stock good scotches and whiskeys.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> It is a Speyside, but somehow different than the others I've tried. Perhaps the 12 year is one of the ones they use old oak casks that were previously used to mature bourbon to mature the scotch and that's the smell that gets to you and me. I'm not a bourbon guy either. I do like scotches that are matured in rum, sherry or white wine casks that provide a more pleasing finish for me.
> 
> Scotches are like cigars. The journey is the fun part. You will find something special. For me it is the Aberlour A'Bunadh Batch #52. This stuff is just plain magical, but it's $75 a bottle, hard to find and I almost didn't buy it because of the cost. It was at the recommendation of the owner of one of the local stores that stock good scotches and whiskeys.


Hopefully I can find something affordable. I may need to try a different store too. Sometimes people at these what I like to call specialty stores don't give the time of day but are more then willing to take $$. I'm not trying to waste any money here because this is being shared with my cigar budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I'm almost certain that Glenlivet 12 was not aged in bourban barrels. I dont want my scotch tasting like bourban either. My go to drink is Macallan 12 because it was matured in sherry casks.

Sorry * bourbon


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Chris80 said:


> Hopefully I can find something affordable. I may need to try a different store too. Sometimes people at these what I like to call specialty stores don't give the time of day but are more then willing to take $$. I'm not trying to waste any money here because this is being shared with my cigar budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Advise from an old fart brother, try yourself some Johnnie Walker Black, about $30/$35 a fifth. or get a 350ml, if available, for half that price.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

This came from a review of the 12 year:

"While The Glenlivet is aged partially in second- or third-fill bourbon casks, it does not seem to be in them long enough to pick up any heavy oakiness. At most, a background of vanilla is derived from the wood."

Still not sure why the Glenlivit didn't work for me. It is on the list of 110 single malts at my local whiskey bar that I'm trying to work thru, so I'll definitely have to give it a try again.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> This came from a review of the 12 year:
> 
> "While The Glenlivet is aged partially in second- or third-fill bourbon casks, it does not seem to be in them long enough to pick up any heavy oakiness. At most, a background of vanilla is derived from the wood."
> 
> Still not sure why the Glenlivit didn't work for me. It is on the list of 110 single malts at my local whiskey bar that I'm trying to work thru, so I'll definitely have to give it a try again.


You might try the Glenlivet 18 at your whisky bar and see how that appeals to your taste.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I know I won't (Atleast not now) like anything that will resemble bourbon. I had a bad experience with Wild Turkey and the thought of that again is not good for me hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't deny the bourbon because you had a reputably harsh bourbon. I would put wild turkey in the same category as Bookers which is also a harsh smokey bourbon. I like to stick to the less harsh and smokey spectrum like Woodford reserve, Four Roses small batch, Bulleit (spelling?), And of course you can't go wrong with Basil Hayden's and Angel's Envy.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Advise from an old fart brother, try yourself some Johnnie Walker Black, about $30/$35 a fifth. or get a 350ml, if available, for half that price.


Ever try the double black? Thoughts? IMO it tastes better than blue label.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Don't deny the bourbon because you had a reputably harsh bourbon. I would put wild turkey in the same category as Bookers which is also a harsh smokey bourbon. I like to stick to the less harsh and smokey spectrum like Woodford reserve, Four Roses small batch, Bulleit (spelling?), And of course you can't go wrong with Basil Hayden's and Angel's Envy.


Oh my experience was in my younger years. I walked into a friends house and there were 6 shots lined up for me followed by a 12 pack. Let's just say I painted everything except a garbage can. I can still taste it. Eeek that's bad memory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha reminds me of my high school senior trip. Will never look at vodka again.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Haha reminds me of my high school senior trip. Will never look at vodka again.


EXACTLY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

.... Unless it was a nice vodka like a belvedeere. As long as it's not more crack vodka that's $12 a fifth.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

See me I'm not a drinker. I have the same beer in my fridge from two years ago hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I used to be a much bigger drinker than I am now. But I also started in high school hence I can still have a valid opinion at 26 lol


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey man, our age got left at the door when we joined PUFF. But I know what you mean. I'm looking at it as tasting and pairing. Not drinking lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Hey man, our age got left at the door when we joined PUFF. But I know what you mean. I'm looking at it as tasting and pairing. Not drinking lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Ever since starting smoking cigars in January I've noticed you can't be an ageist in this hobby, as cigar enthusiasts come from all walks of life. I might not get all the references but I can proficiently google them lol. I enjoy making small talk with people that would usually be considered too old in lieu of the common ground of cigars. Still have to try this whole golf thing though.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> I agree. Ever since starting smoking cigars in January I've noticed you can't be an ageist in this hobby, as cigar enthusiasts come from all walks of life. I might not get all the references but I can proficiently google them lol. I enjoy making small talk with people that would usually be considered too old in lieu of the common ground of cigars. Still have to try this whole golf thing though.


I have friends who play golf. They have never tried cigars....but want to....I have never played gold....but want to....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

No one has mentioned Glenfiddich...I've heard of that. Is it garbage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I just ordered 4 Glencairn glasses $20 on amazon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

OK, I have made a huge error is our discussion. After visiting my scotch bar today, I realized that the scotch I hated was the Glenfiddich 12, not the Glenlivit. I did not try the Glenlivit this afternoon, but will on my next visit. I am sorry I dissed the wrong scotch. Today I tried two new single malts, the Aberlour 18 year (yum) and the Bruichladdich Port Charlotte, an Islay with a smoky profile but very little peat. I enjoyed that one as well. A little scotch and cigar smoking with some friends. A fine afternoon.

Again, I apologize for my error.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> OK, I have made a huge error is our discussion. After visiting my scotch bar today, I realized that the scotch I hated was the Glenfiddich 12, not the Glenlivit. I did not try the Glenlivit this afternoon, but will on my next visit. I am sorry I dissed the wrong scotch. Today I tried two new single malts, the Aberlour 18 year (yum) and the Bruichladdich Port Charlotte, an Islay with a smoky profile but very little peat. I enjoyed that one as well. A little scotch and cigar smoking with some friends. A fine afternoon.
> 
> Again, I apologize for my error.


Well that answered my question hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, Glenlivet 12 is a great intro scotch. I started with Glenfiddich and was very turned off by its taste. After talking with a friend who loves scotch he suggested the Glenlivet and it changed my perspective of Scotch.

Everyone has different tastes though and I'm just a noob who started smoking cigars and drinking scotch.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Hudabear said:


> Ever try the double black? Thoughts? IMO it tastes better than blue label.


Sadly, I must admit that I have not. Every time I need a new bottle of JW Black, over the last few years, I plan to buy a bottle and then when I get to buying, I always pick me up another JW Black. Now, from what you just said, I really must get at least a 350ml of the Double Black!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Sadly, I must admit that I have not. Every time I need a new bottle of JW Black, over the last few years, I plan to buy a bottle and then when I get to buying, I always pick me up another JW Black. Now, from what you just said, I really must get at least a 350ml of the Double Black!


Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't wait to try more scotch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I have friends who play golf. They have never tried cigars....but want to....I have never played gold....but want to....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've played golf and had a good time. Mainly because I was with buddies.

Now I much prefer sporting clays. That's like 'golf with a shotgun'. You walk to various shooting stations and attempt to break launched clay pigeons. Now that's some real fun !


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> I just ordered 4 Glencairn glasses $20 on amazon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to recommend them to you and $20 is a great buy- here is a tip, the narrow mouth concentrates the smell and the taste, very important for you to pour the malt and let it sit for a few minutes, add a couple of drops of water and sip and ENJOY!!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My brother got me into the malts and here is where I am right now:


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Under the bar sink...


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Upstairs bar...

Still cant figure out how to post pics correctly:frown2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of booze! If this turns into what cigars has turned into ill be single for sure hahahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice stash @selpo. You have 2 slippery slopes to manage, life's tough.

I agree that the glenlivet 12 and glenfiddich 12 are entry level malts. It's where everybody starts. Speyside malts are sweet and fruity in general, and highland malts are fruity and floral, so you might want to stick to these regions at the beginning of your journey. I recommend you buy as many different miniatures as you can find, they will help hone in on your preference. That way, you won't need to commit to full bottles of something you've never tried, and you may not like.

Recommended speyside single malts that aren't too expensive:

Glenfiddich 15 - sweet and fruity, apples, sherry, dried fruits
Aberlour 10 or 12
Glenlivet 16 nadurra
Glenfarclas 12
Balvenie 12
Macallan 12

Highland malts:

Glenmorangie line up - smooth and sweet
Glengoyne
Oban

Blended scotches:

JW Black label or double black. The double black is mildly smokey, and pairs well with medium strength smokes.
Dewars 12 year old

And don't close the door on bourbons. Bourbons are sweeter than scotches, especially the wheated ones:

Four roses small batch
Woodford reserve
Maker's 46 - wheated bourbon
Larceny - wheated
Elijah craig


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I went ahead and grabbed another Glenlivet 12 mini to try again. I also grabbed a mini of JW Black and JW Red. I still have the Chivas Regal 12 mini too. My Glencairn glasses are otw but I have a different glass to try as well to "hold me over" until they arrive. If so I think I will try the JW Black tonight with either a Padron 5000 or a Buenaventura Praline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

About to try some Johnny Walker Black recommended by @JohnnyFlake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Johnny Walker is nice. Very smooth. Pairing very well with this Buenaventura. Not as strong as the Glenlivet. I did however from one teaspoon of ice cold bottled water in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Right away I can taste the difference between the JW Black and The Glenlivet12. JW is sweet like honey at the sip where to me The Glenlivet is citrusy. JW is a lot smoother. I like the JW as far as the smoothness and less burn at the end but I think I really like the citrus and fruitiness of the Glenlivet. I need to find a balance of both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Give Macallan 12 a try. I think you will like the added flavors from the sherry cask maturing process.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I looked at a bottle of that today. It's expensive but not to far off from the Glenlivet. The macallan was like $65 I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I want to try to find a mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I did see one bottle of Macallan for $350 i think lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Yea I pick it up for around $60. Worth it to me but ymmv. It's no different than the cigar journey, expensive but tasty and fun


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea I'm definitely not looking for another hobby in scotch but more of an accompaniment if that makes sense. I'm not one to drink and would never order a scotch if I ever went out let alone any other alcoholic drink lol. Basically I'm looking for a cigar companion every once In a while. ya know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a cigar almost everyday but not looking to sip scotch everytime. Usually I drink water or have a soda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Yes sir. 

If I may change the subject on you, how is that Colibri v-cutter? You prefer it over a guillotine cutter?


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good question. It depends on the cigar. This Buenaventura I'm having now though it tastes fantastic this giant V has made a very loose draw. I adore it on a Padron 2 and 3000's. I think I will only use it on a 52 max RG unless the cigar has a nice firm pack. I would try it on a Padron7000 which I believe is a 60rg but a firm pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Chris80 said:


> Right away I can taste the difference between the JW Black and The Glenlivet12. JW is sweet like honey at the sip where to me The Glenlivet is citrusy. JW is a lot smoother. I like the JW as far as the smoothness and less burn at the end but I think I really like the citrus and fruitiness of the Glenlivet. I need to find a balance of both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kudos to you for trying the Johnnie Black. It will grow on you my friend. If you drink it a few more times, with different cigars, you will understand it's beauty!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Johnny I plan to give it a try also. It will be my first blend.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Kudos to you for trying the Johnnie Black. It will grow on you my friend. If you drink it a few more times, with different cigars, you will understand it's beauty!


I really appreciate the recommendation! It was a completely different world then the other night. I think the teaspoon of the ice cold bottled water helped. I am going to try that with the Glenlevit next time too. 
I really enjoyed the Johnnie Black and will definitely have another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Chris80 said:


> I really appreciate the recommendation! It was a completely different world then the other night. I think the teaspoon of the ice cold bottled water helped. I am going to try that with the Glenlevit next time too.
> I really enjoyed the Johnnie Black and will definitely have another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the teaspoon of cold water is a must, to bring out the flavors of the scotch!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

What is the big difference in the ages as far as scotch goes? Are the older scotches more smooth or are they just stronger and richer ? Or is it a matter of the wood flavors?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Glenlivet 12 is a good choice. You got some good recommendations.

There are many other scotches you can try as well. 

Someone mentioned Famous Grouse--although it's blended, it's underrated and quite affordable. 

Another accessible and affordable one you may want to try out is Balvenie Doublewood.


If you want to go the bourbon route, you have many options as well.

A good bourbon that has scotch like qualities is Old Charter---I used to drink that a lot with cigars. It seems that bourbon was made for cigars. I used to drink the 10 year and Old Charter 101, which I remembered to have toffee like flavors.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Yea I'm definitely not looking for another hobby in scotch but more of an accompaniment if that makes sense. I'm not one to drink and would never order a scotch if I ever went out let alone any other alcoholic drink lol. Basically I'm looking for a cigar companion every once In a while. ya know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you say that now...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> Yeah, you say that now...:vs_laugh:


Grrrreeeeaaaaattttt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

BKDW said:


> Glenlivet 12 is a good choice. You got some good recommendations.
> 
> There are many other scotches you can try as well.
> 
> ...


It's almost overwhelming all the choices. I'm trying to find as many minis as I can to sample. I had a bad bourbon experience many years back haha and haven't gone back to it since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Chris80 said:


> It's almost overwhelming all the choices. I'm trying to find as many minis as I can to sample. I had a bad bourbon experience many years back haha and haven't gone back to it since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to give up on the bourbons....many of them are excellent and have varied flavor profiles.

If you can find Old Charter, do so. It's extremely affordable (I remember buying the 10 year for $11 a bottle--but this was 6-7 years ago and the 101 for about $20).

I have several other suggestion, if you'd like.

Even though I've been out of the game for a while, I have been amazed at how scotch prices have shot through the roof. The bourbon prices have remained pretty decent, fortunately.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Good Bourbons and Whiskies are as good as any of the Scotches out there. The difference, is exactly that. They are different!

As far as the ages of Scotch and that would go for Bourbons and Whiskies as well. The older they are, usually, the smoother and more complex they become. However, there is a caveat to older aged Scotches, Bourbons & Whiskies, although more complex and smoother, the flavors are thinner, more subtle, and unless your are among the small percentage of people, who truly have a refined pallet, you will not be able to truly appreciate their qualities. I have a pretty good pallet, better than a lot of people, but after testing myself with others, at gatherings for the purpose of tastings, I find that I cannot truly appreciate the finer high-end stuff.

I have had Johnnie Blue a number of times and I know that I cannot pick up all it has to offer and the same for McCallan's 25yo, or even Louis XIII Cognac. For me personally, even if I could afford them, it would be a waste of money. 

For whatever reason, many people out there, will simply not accept or admit that!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> What is the big difference in the ages as far as scotch goes? Are the older scotches more smooth or are they just stronger and richer ? Or is it a matter of the wood flavors?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Chris what's happening :grin2:

You know what, I think we're following similar paths LOL

I never ever drank Scotch before (half bottle of Cutty Sark when I was 15 and a day long hangover made sure of that) since I just could not enjoy the bitter taste since then and have always remained a Rum guy, still am and love my Zacapa 23yr. Recently I tried the Glenlivet 12yr and was amazed at the smoothness and how easy it drank. Now it's either Zacapa or Glen for a drink or 2 after I get home. Last weekend I was at Total Wine and was asking about the Glen 18 at a much higher price to see if there was much improvement in taste for the price difference. As I expected I was told absolutely yes but was informed that if I wanted an 18yr old, I could do the same for MUCH less with Shieldaig 18yr. He actually brought me to the tasting room to compare the two. I found both the 18's extremely similar and the best part was the Shieldaig was only $44. Now I don't know if it was my inexperienced palate but I was impressed. Needless to say I brought both home :grin2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Juan! Great to hear from you! Similar paths I agree hahaha. It's strange how cigars by themselves are great but add a little scotch to the mix and the cigars get better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Very Nice. Great Photo!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you @JohnnyFlake 
Going to try to find some other minis before I dive into a bottle. I definitely want to give Johnnie Black another go as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scsyco (Mar 9, 2016)

Glenlivet 12 is the best single malt scotch under $30, after that you're looking at $40 and up, up, and way up, really depends on your budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have to look at a couple of different places here. The closest store the bottle was almost $60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Just came across this place, seems like an interesting option given the cost of a full bottle for most scotches. They seem to have tons of samples and will ship everywhere in the US *except *"Alabama, Alaska, Arkansas, Iowa, Kentucky, Mississippi, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania or Utah." Might be worth grabbing a ton of samples in one order, since shipping is like 40 bucks lol.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/samples/whisky-samples/scotch/single-malt-whisky/


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmmm interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

A lot of samples there. Expensive shipping huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Been browsing, that website is dangerous lol.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea I agree. I'm really trying to stay off this slippery slope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

My normal option for trying new stuff is at the Cigar bar but even with shipping this place seems like a significantly cheaper option. 1 oz of Highland Park 30yr is $147 at the bar, it's only $50 bucks from them.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow are you serious! Daaaamn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea that's a slope I need to stay away from! The bunny course is where I need to be! I thought I would croak buying a Padron 26 and I've bought two of them so far hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> So with my venture into further broadening my interests in cigars I want to try Scotch. Can anyone here recommend a good but not terribly expensive scotch that would pair well with let's say Padrons and Fuentes since those seem to be at the top of my list always? Keep in mind I know nothing about scotch or single or double malts etc. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, I started with Scotch and now newly on to cigars.

I can't advise on pairing as I'm too newbish to cigars, but I'd think you'd want to pair full bodied with full bodied and light with light.

Ardbeg Uigeadail (pronounced OOJ-ID-AHL) is one of my all time favorites. It's an Islay single malt so it's very peaty/smoky. It'c non chill filtered and cask strength. I like it neat. First sip will feel like you're drinking a campfire but the smoke gives way to really complex layers of flavor, apricot, leather, chocolate, honey and coffee.

I enjoyed a glass the other night with a My Father Le Bijou 1922 and it was incredible.

A good "light" scotch that I really love is Glenmorangie. I think that would go really well with a mild cigar but might also tame a really heavy stick too and balance out nicely.

Be careful, going down the road of a Scotch hobby can wreck your wallet!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

jhblaze1 said:


> Funny, I started with Scotch and now newly on to cigars.
> 
> I can't advise on pairing as I'm too newbish to cigars, but I'd think you'd want to pair full bodied with full bodied and light with light.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think I'm going to try to find a sample of macallan next. I really enjoyed the Glenlevit 12 yesterday. That paired nicely with a Padron 5000 Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok my dad took me out. I got a 750ml of The Glenlivet 12 for $30. Next week when I get paid I'll get the big bottle of Glenmorangie for $44. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Ok my dad took me out. I got a 750ml of The Glenlivet 12 for $30. Next week when I get paid I'll get the big bottle of Glenmorangie for $44.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what did you say your address was again. >


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Drams of scotch for everyone! But someone's gotta bring some Padron 26's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Ok my dad took me out. I got a 750ml of The Glenlivet 12 for $30. Next week when I get paid I'll get the big bottle of Glenmorangie for $44.


I'll be curious to read about your Glenmorangie experience. You might re-watch our Scottish friend again as a reminder of its highlights before trying it. It can help one notice things you might not otherwise,


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I watched it twice this morning hahahahaha! I was able to get a miniature of macallan 12. I will try that tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just cracked open my new bottle of Macallan Fine Oak 15 Year. Very, very nice. Smooth creamy mouth feel with honey, vanilla and fruit. I watered it with a teaspoon of filtered water and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Just enough bite on the swallow to be enjoyable. This stuff bests my Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or (which I like a lot) by more than a little. Of course, it should, it's 2X the cost. This is a really an excellent Speyside!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I almost grabbed a bottle of Glenfiddich 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I watched it twice this morning hahahahaha! I was able to get a miniature of macallan 12. I will try that tonight.


IMO as we get more experienced, its probably better to get our own unbiased opinions not first swayed by others. But when new to a subject, it can be very useful to get informed opinions from those who really know a subject. Enjoy !


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

When it came to cigars, I always enjoyed reading what people tasted. It gave me a platform so to speak to begin from. I always appreciated that they rarely said if the cigar was good or bad to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

So can you mix up scotches? Like you know how they say NEVER mix alcohol? I know. Ever mix liquor and beer but how about having one macallan and then having a Glenlevit after? Or do you generally just stick to one for the evening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mixing beer, wine, scotch and/or whiskey, even vodka and gin are NOT recommended. That can hurt you more than you think. However, mixing the same type of libation will not hurt you at all. A couple of different beers, or two or three different scotches, or bourbons in the same evening will not do you any harm. There are many evenings when I'll have two or three different Scotches or Ryes, which is my favorite libation, over the course of an evening. It can be very enjoyable.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Mixing beer, wine, scotch and/or whiskey, even vodka and gin are NOT recommended. That can hurt you more than you think. However, mixing the same type of libation will not hurt you at all. A couple of different beers, or two or three different scotches, or bourbons in the same evening will not do you any harm. There are many evenings when I'll have two or three different Scotches or Ryes, which is my favorite libation, over the course of an evening. It can be very enjoyable.


Thank you for the heads up on that. My bad experience with bourbon involved Wild Turkey and beer. That was the LAST time I had bourbon and that was over ten years ago hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

On the rare night where I plan or think it could happen I will drink my Scotch, Whisky or Rye first, beer second. I follow the rule of stepping down in alcohol % is less worrisome then going up. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I usually try two or three different scotches when I go to the local scotch bar. It's a great way to directly compare over a relatively short time period.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Had some Glenfiddich 12 with a CAO MX2 Robusto last night. I like Glenfiddich 12 but I think I like the 12 year old Glenlivet a tad more IIRC. It's been ages since I've had any Glenlivet though so I can't remember. I love my Glencairn glasses though.

This may be Scotch blasphemy, but I bought a bottle of Glenfiddich 15 year old last year however and I thought it was vile. Yuck.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

On some occasions, when smoking a 1 hour + cigar - I've had a scotch and later a good beer. The beers I favor for this, run on the dark side. There's a locally brewed stout specifically brewed to pair with cigars that I like. Also, I find dark German doppelbocks are nice with beer.

These beers are fuller body, not something one would 'chug' down. Something to sip & enjoy. Sometimes I just have the beer with my stoggie, depending on mood. And note we're talking one or two drinks over a 1 to 2 hour time span.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I never was much of a beer drinker however on a hot day I will enjoy a beer. I am not a drinker by any means. So unless it's got a beer will warm up quick on me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@Chris80 - last night I was talking to a good buddy about another good friend of ours. This other friend has been going through an incredible number of health & family challenges over the last few years. Because of his health issues (which coulda killed him), he had kinda disconnected from his group of buddies.

Here's why I mention all this - this friend of ours now sounds like he's ready to get back into fully living his life again. We were discussing ways to celebrate that with him & recalled a tradition that we all had, which fell away due to the reasons I mentioned earlier. During the Christmas season all of us would meet in a nice local bar that we like and each order one shot of a very special scotch --- Macallan 25 year. This stuff will knock your socks off. Damned expensive - the last one of those shots each cost us $50. I don't know what they are now, but a 750ml bottle of the stuff goes for about $1400 in my state. IMO, Pure Heaven in a bottle.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

That is awesome that you have friends that you can enjoy that experience with. I am glad to hear that your friend is on the path to being able to enjoy is life again. I am by myself here because sitting at the B&M is not a luxury I can have. It's rare that I can go to the B&M and sit and enjoy. My gf and I are on opposite work schedules and we have a young child. 
I turn to you guys and gals on here to talk and share these experiences with. You all are my cigar and now scotch family and I truly appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Damned expensive - the last one of those shots each cost us $50. I don't know what they are now, but a 750ml bottle of the stuff goes for about $1400 in my state. IMO, Pure Heaven in a bottle.


Which is exactly where I'd end up if I spent 1400$ on anything.  ..

Well maybe not so much heaven, but dead all the same.

Glad to hear your buddy beat whatever he had going on.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Going to jump on the band Wagon, have not read every post in 16 pages, so if duplicates come up
sorry.

good for the beginner,
lighter & not smoky: Old Pulteney 12 or 17 the 12 is better bargain
Craigellachie 13
Deanston 12
Aultmore 12 this one is really good, go slow it will grow on you.

Fuller & Richer, still not much peat
BenRiach 12 yo. Horizons
Tobermory 15 Pricey, but if you find it grab at least 1 bottle
Glendronach 15 yo. "Revival"
Aberlour A'bunadh

light peat
Springbank 12
Bunnahabhain 18

not into heavy peaty stuff, so my recommendations end here.
I've gone through a bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail but it took a while & I mixed it with
some Old Pulteney 12 to thin out the smokiness.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> That is awesome that you have friends that you can enjoy that experience with. I am glad to hear that your friend is on the path to being able to enjoy is life again. I am by myself here because sitting at the B&M is not a luxury I can have. It's rare that I can go to the B&M and sit and enjoy. My gf and I are on opposite work schedules and we have a young child.
> I turn to you guys and gals on here to talk and share these experiences with. You all are my cigar and now scotch family and I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in a similar boat as well my friend. I am a single full-custody dad of two young girls so most of my time is spent at home as well. My mom already helps with the children so much that I can't ask her to keep them on Saturday night so I can go out. This is my only place to talk cigars and alcohol as well.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> @Chris80 - last night I was talking to a good buddy about another good friend of ours. This other friend has been going through an incredible number of health & family challenges over the last few years. Because of his health issues (which coulda killed him), he had kinda disconnected from his group of buddies.
> 
> Here's why I mention all this - this friend of ours now sounds like he's ready to get back into fully living his life again. We were discussing ways to celebrate that with him & recalled a tradition that we all had, which fell away due to the reasons I mentioned earlier. During the Christmas season all of us would meet in a nice local bar that we like and each order one shot of a very special scotch --- Macallan 25 year. This stuff will knock your socks off. Damned expensive - the last one of those shots each cost us $50. I don't know what they are now, but a 750ml bottle of the stuff goes for about $1400 in my state. IMO, Pure Heaven in a bottle.


Cost me $60 for a shot of Macallan 18 a couple weeks ago. I was a bit surprised. I know the bottle is around $200 but i go bars so rarely that I did not realize the markup on a single shot.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Navistar said:


> Cost me $60 for a shot of Macallan 18 a couple weeks ago. I was a bit surprised. I know the bottle is around $200 but i go bars so rarely that I did not realize the markup on a single shot.


Damned.

Its been several Christmas seasons ago since we last had those shots of Macallan 25. Looks like its gonna cost us more than 'just' 50 bucks next time. Oh well.

We might end up going in together on a bottle. We could let our friend who had been sick hold it for us.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Navistar said:


> Cost me $60 for a shot of Macallan 18 a couple weeks ago. I was a bit surprised. I know the bottle is around $200 but i go bars so rarely that I did not realize the markup on a single shot.


At those prices, you need to do a little research, it may be a much better deal to simply buy a bottle, split up the cost, or whatever and enjoy!!!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> Damned.
> 
> Its been several Christmas seasons ago since we last had those shots of Macallan 25. Looks like its gonna cost us more than 'just' 50 bucks next time. Oh well.
> 
> We might end up going in together on a bottle. We could let our friend who had been sick hold it for us.


Macallan 25 is about $140 here, only place I even know that has it is the Cigar bar.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've never been to a specialty bar before. Only dives and sports bars. I would love to find a place that was specific to cigars and spirits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I've never been to a specialty bar before. Only dives and sports bars. I would love to find a place that was specific to cigars and spirits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Download the "wheretosmoke" app and see if something is in your area. Or simple google works as well.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have it. The only place close to me is Keagans. They have a cigar section evidentially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

My local cigar bars are even pricier than the local B&M cigar only stores. Guess people get to boozin it up and over spend without worry. I take my own in if allowed. I wouldn't go if it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea I wouldn't spend time in anyplace that wouldn't let me have my own cigar if I was buying other things like food or a drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Unless I knew that before going in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

My local scotch bar has plenty of good scotch for $8-12 for 1 1/2 oz shots. You do not need to spend ridiculous amounts of money on a couple of single malts. Don't get discouraged. $16-20 for a couple hours of entertainment is not a bad afternoon out.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> My local scotch bar has plenty of good scotch for $8-12 for 1 1/2 oz shots. You do not need to spend ridiculous amounts of money on a couple of single malts. Don't get discouraged. $16-20 for a couple hours of entertainment is not a bad afternoon out.


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> Macallan 25 is about $140 here, only place I even know that has it is the Cigar bar.


It pencils out at $87.50 per shot if we go in together on a bottle.

That should last us for the next four Christmas seasons. Basically about $ 1.70 per week to put away for this purpose.

It was nice to meet at the bar (in a beautiful location on the water) during the holidays for this annual tradition. But, at $100 + prices, it looks like we'll be enjoying it at one of our homes this year. That's better anyway as we can also have cigars (unlike at the local bar with the Macallan 25).

One thing about this stuff - - - I don't expect it to go down in the future.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Macallan 18 is good too. Lol


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Has anyone had Pinch or Dimple? I was watching something with Jorge Padron and they were tasting a few different cigars with scotch. One of them was Dimple. Supposedly Pinch is the same scotch just a different name. Maybe for US purposes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Macallan 12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

This is an interesting scotch. The smoothest I've tasted so far but not what I was expecting and that's not a bad thing. 
Teaspoon of ice water. Padron 6000 Maduro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

This is a thick scotch. Honey and another taste I can't name. I don't know what sherry tastes like so maybe that's it. Very very different then the Glenlevit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Kudos to you Chris80 for being willing to spend a few bucks and learn about the world of Scotch. Some of the 12yo Scotches are among the best in the world, many even consider them more vibrant and overall better than the 18yo & 25yo Scotches. Of course that's all very subjective. You have stepped on a very exciting and expensive slop my friend!

For a totally new experience, from the Scotches you have been trying, try a pour of Highland Park 12yo. It's one I truly love, but can no longer afford, except on a special occasion.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

From what I understand Highland Park is top tier stuff and I look forward to trying that. I checked the prices on that yesterday and that would blow my cigar budget out for two months hahaha. My dad said to pick out another bottle and they would get it for me for my bday. He saw me looking at the Glenmorangie. I want to try Pinch or AKA Dimple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> This is a thick scotch. Honey and another taste I can't name. I don't know what sherry tastes like so maybe that's it. Very very different then the Glenlevit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sherry it is- if you liked it, try the Glendronach, you will love it!

...And Glencairn glass is the way to go!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Glenrdronach! That's what it is! I was looking at so many different bottles yesterday and that was one that has been mentioned a bunch and I couldn't remember if that was it. There are quite a few "Glens"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's strange (or not) but though I am really enjoying the Macallan 12, I think I like The Glenlevit 12 better as an all around scotch. Maybe my pallet isn't quite there yet or perhaps the Macallan would make for a "treat" drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I shared my Macallan 15 Fine Oak with three guests tonight, all in their late twenties and all, even my friend who really prefers Islay stuff, said it was very good. I'm sure the 12 year is similar in profile. Glad you liked it.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> It's strange (or not) but though I am really enjoying the Macallan 12, I think I like The Glenlevit 12 better as an all around scotch. Maybe my pallet isn't quite there yet or perhaps the Macallan would make for a "treat" drink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the same transition we went through, My friend Ray was a strict Macallan 12 drinker and that's were my start began liking Scotches again. My Father in Law was the Glen 12 yr drinker so when I got a chance to try it I found I liked it even more. Long story short now we are all Glen drinkers LOL


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

That's awesome. I think what my dilemma is although I really liked the Macallan and the JW Black, I felt pairing them with cigars for my tastes it was not there. I don't think I like the "sweet" with the cigars. Now I found the Glenlevit offered a comfortable balance with the cigar. The Macallan and the JW Black I can see sipping on its own without a cigar. Does that make any sense at all? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Chris80 said:


> That's awesome. I think what my dilemma is although I really liked the Macallan and the JW Black, I felt pairing them with cigars for my tastes it was not there. I don't think I like the "sweet" with the cigars. Now I found the Glenlevit offered a comfortable balance with the cigar. The Macallan and the JW Black I can see sipping on its own without a cigar. Does that make any sense at all? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does! Your taste are what they are, realizing that and not being swede by what other people say, is what's it's all about. Nothing is more subjective/personal, in life, than taste and smell. You can learn what your taste truly is, especially with libations & cigars, even if you cannot make a mental decision yourself, simply by placing 3 of your top choices, of whatever, Scotch or cigars, even candy, on your desk or in a cabinet, and over a few weeks time, only drinking from those 3 scotches or smoking from those 3 cigars, or grabbing a piece of candy now and then. Over time you will find yourself grabbing one bottle, more often from the 3, and the same with the cigars and candy. That one will become, one of your true favorites, because you subconsciously enjoy it more than the others that are available.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes it does! Your taste are what they are, realizing that and not being swede by what other people say, is what's it's all about. Nothing is more subjective/personal, in life, than taste and smell. You can learn what your taste truly is, especially with libations & cigars, even if you cannot make a mental decision yourself, simply by placing 3 of your top choices, of whatever, Scotch or cigars, even candy, on your desk or in a cabinet, and over a few weeks time, only drinking from those 3 scotches or smoking from those 3 cigars, or grabbing a piece of candy now and then. Over time you will find yourself grabbing one bottle, more often from the 3, and the same with the cigars and candy. That one will become, one of your true favorites, because you subconsciously enjoy it more than the others that are available.


You make a very valid point my friend. This slope has way to much potential to be way to slippery. But like you said my tastes are what they are. I will keep trying scotch when I can and hopefully for financial reasons I will find the perfect scotch that meets my wants. It's hard to describe what I'm looking for, it may not even be a scotch but I'm not giving up scotch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok so how do you guys store your scotch? If it's corked do you lay it down like wine or keep it in a cabinet standing up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Ok so how do you guys store your scotch? If it's corked do you lay it down like wine or keep it in a cabinet standing up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scotch doesn't age in the bottle like wine so need to store it long. :grin2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I know that lol. I'm sure it has to stay out of direct sunlight. I would like to think this bottle will last me more then a week hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

It will be perfectly fine for months. Room temp and placed out of direct sunlight will be enough.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Standing up is fine.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Off early, having a little King Alexander III.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Chris80 said:


> Ok so how do you guys store your scotch? If it's corked do you lay it down like wine or keep it in a cabinet standing up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standing up and well sealed, cork or cap, whichever!

Definitely out of the sunlight.

It will not age any longer, however, if it's not well sealed, the flavors will change after a long period of storage, due to exchanges of air. If it's too loosely sealed, the alcohol content will begin to evaporate, which will lessen the amount of liquid in the bottle over time, and it will effect the favors a lot!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

The new additions, both on sale at base. The Glen was only $29!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Found this video informative for me.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Very nice grabs @ForceofWill


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Good video


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

The base here has Glenmorangie on sale as well. Dads supposed to take me back Saturday haha. I am really digging the Glenlivet 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Fantastic video! I love learning new things like this. I've been swirling my whisky. Shhh don't tell anyone hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, excellent video. I learned some stuff as well!


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Ralfy has a great series of videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/ralfystuff/videos


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Old_Salt said:


> Ralfy has a great series of videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ralfystuff/videos


Yep - I posted Ralfy's Glenmorangie Original review at the beginning of the thread and Chris has watched several others.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I really really favor peaty Islay scotches and think they pair great with bold cigars. Laphroaig 10 year is probably my go to scotch though I also love Ardbeg Uigeadail. The interesting thing about Ardbeg is the lack of an age statement. Clearly by taste it is not purely minimum age 4 year scotch but likely a vatting of many ages. As it probably does contain some very young scotch in the bottle they'd rather not give it an age statement as they would be legally required to list it as the youngest malt in the bottle even if it contained half it's volume in much older malt. Caol Ila is another that I really love.

For a lighter scotch, I really like Glenmorangie. Could be a great juxtaposition with a bold cigar or pair well and compliment a light/medium bodied smoke. Talisker is an awesome "in-between" for me. Smooth and a little light with a touch of bite. 

I find Glenlivet and Glenfiddich to be piss. The most boring and soul-less of all scotches. Don't get me wrong, they both produce very smooth, quality single malts but I find them to be insufferably boring.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

jhblaze1 said:


> I really really favor peaty Islay scotches and think they pair great with bold cigars. Laphroaig 10 year is probably my go to scotch though I also love Ardbeg Uigeadail. The interesting thing about Ardbeg is the lack of an age statement. Clearly by taste it is not purely minimum age 4 year scotch but likely a vatting of many ages. As it probably does contain some very young scotch in the bottle they'd rather not give it an age statement as they would be legally required to list it as the youngest malt in the bottle even if it contained half it's volume in much older malt. Caol Ila is another that I really love.
> 
> For a lighter scotch, I really like Glenmorangie. Could be a great juxtaposition with a bold cigar or pair well and compliment a light/medium bodied smoke. Talisker is an awesome "in-between" for me. Smooth and a little light with a touch of bite.
> 
> I find Glenlivet and Glenfiddich to be piss. The most boring and soul-less of all scotches. Don't get me wrong, they both produce very smooth, quality single malts but I find them to be insufferably boring.


Confused: Is it the most boring soul-less bottle of piss or is it a very smooth, quality single malt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Confused: Is it the most boring soul-less bottle of piss or is it a very smooth, quality single malt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 12 year old glenlivet is a very basic entry level malt. As your palate develops and you gain more experience, things will be clearer. We all go through the confusion stage. Just keep going and enjoy the journey. Also, taste is subjective. One man's piss is another man's...


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I get that everyone sais the Glenlivet is "entry level". I just think that's funny. It's hard for me to imagine any whisky being entry level. To me, whisky is a pretty hardcore drink. I've tried a few different ones and found the Glenlivet to be one of the best ones, but I will try more, especially this weekend. Maybe I just took the comment wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris80 said:


> I get that everyone sais the Glenlivet is "entry level". I just think that's funny. It's hard for me to imagine any whisky being entry level. To me, whisky is a pretty hardcore drink. I've tried a few different ones and found the Glenlivet to be one of the best ones, but I will try more, especially this weekend. Maybe I just took the comment wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, equating it to cigars might be that Glenlivet is a nice mild/medium smoke, while perfectly nice it's not a flavor bomb like a full flavored/bodied cigar. While not a bad thing, more experienced smokers generally find mild smokes boring for lacking flavor. However when I first started, I couldn't stand full smokes as the pepper was overwhelming.

Also, I think piss is a less harsh/more common term in England than we tend to read in America. Assuming he's British.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh no I get it. I guess I just read it the wrong way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

My bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Friday is a good enough reason for King Alexander right?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

ForceofWill said:


> Friday is a good enough reason for King Alexander right?


Never heard of King Alexander Scotch. Where is it from?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Here comes a hefty pour of some more good stuff


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Never heard of King Alexander Scotch. Where is it from?


https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/dalmore-king-alexander-iii-whisky/

Dalmore


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm going scotch shopping tomorrow lol I was going to go today after work but I got out early and traffic was crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I'm going scotch shopping tomorrow lol


Infinitely better than going to the mall with your lady, while she spends hours in stores you care nothing about !

Let us know how you like the Glenmorangie after you pick it up at the base exchange.

BTW - was your ole' man Navy or Air Force ?


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

My dad was navy. I haven't decided if I want to get the Glenmorangie. I definitely don't want sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> My dad was navy. I haven't decided if I want to get the Glenmorangie. I definitely don't want sweet.


Nope its not what you'll characterize as 'sweet', not at all. It's a very nice smooth scotch, a go-to for me in the spring & summer.
(I like heavy peaty/smokey in the fall & winter.)

And all those Scots who make Glenmorangie Original the #1 scotch in Scotland can back me up on that ! :wink2:

Have fun on your shopping trip with your dad !


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I will consider it then my friend. To me, Macallan 12 was sweet, so was JW Black. Though they were very good, not my choice in cigar companion. However I've only tried them once so I'm not ruling them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

ForceofWill said:


> https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/dalmore-king-alexander-iii-whisky/
> 
> Dalmore


That sounds very interesting, however, out of my price range!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I just had my first scotch with peet and I can say it's not for me. At least not at this time. It was Ledaig 10


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Let us know how you like the Glenmorangie Chris


If it appeals to you and you choose it as a regular member of your liquor cabinet, - there's a secret handshake. I'll pass it on to you by PM

:wink2: &#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57339; &#55357;&#56435;


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, check this out!







A gallon size bottle. Atleast 40 years haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Guys, check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Chris ! Looks you had a great afternoon with your dad

(Sippy cup & ball tells me a little one is around )


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Congrats Chris ! Looks you had a great afternoon with your dad


Oh we're not drinking that haha now that's piss! That's an antique. They got that on there honeymoon 41 years ago. It survived the house fire when I was little. It's all cloudy and nasty looking haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm trying Jack Daniels with a splash of water. I do not like it but I will finish it. I definitely prefer scotch. I am however enjoying this Padron 7000 Maduro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Oh we're not drinking that haha now that's piss!


"Piss" as in the way a Brit would understand the word, or as a Yank would understand it ? I guess there's a difference, but I havent quite figured out the distinction :laugh2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's cloudy very cloudy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

This Glenmorangie is wayyyyyy different then Glenlivet. This has 10 times more zing to it. Very long finish. Spicy. I put a teaspoon of bottled water. In may need a little more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Glenmorangie smells like xmas. Cloves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Good Bourbons and Whiskies are as good as any of the Scotches out there. The difference, is exactly that. They are different!
> 
> As far as the ages of Scotch and that would go for Bourbons and Whiskies as well. The older they are, usually, the smoother and more complex they become. However, there is a caveat to older aged Scotches, Bourbons & Whiskies, although more complex and smoother, the flavors are thinner, more subtle, and unless your are among the small percentage of people, who truly have a refined pallet, you will not be able to truly appreciate their qualities. I have a pretty good pallet, better than a lot of people, but after testing myself with others, at gatherings for the purpose of tastings, I find that I cannot truly appreciate the finer high-end stuff.
> 
> ...


I am with you....

I don't think you missed much with the JW Blue. My palate was pretty darn good and I was never impressed by JW Blue, and I drank a couple bottles, so I had more than enough sample size.

I was actually more impressed by JW Gold, than anything.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris80 said:


> Glenmorangie smells like xmas. Cloves
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm having some Glenmorangie for the first time as well. I agree with you and find it a little too bright for my tastes.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I added a touch more water. That helped A LOT! It knocked some of the punch down. Probably close to 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 teaspoons of water all together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I added a touch more water. That helped A LOT! It knocked some of the punch down. Probably close to 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 teaspoons of water all together.


Someone said - The 'proper' way to drink scotch - - is the way that you personally like it.

I'm an American, damn it, - and we like our drinks cold ! :grin2:
Try the Glenmorangie with an ice cube or two. (Or an ice cube and a teaspoon of cold spring water.) Let it sit for awhile to chill and to breath a little. Swirl it around a little to mix the ice, water, & scotch. Then see what you guys think about it.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Someone said - The 'proper' way to drink scotch - - is the way that you personally like it.
> 
> I'm an American, damn it, - and we like our dinks cold ! :grin2:
> Try the Glenmorangie with an ice cube or two. (Or an ice cube and a teaspoon of cold spring water.) Let it sit for awhile to chill and to breath a little. Swirl it around a little to mix the ice, water, & scotch. Then see what you guys think about it.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I didn't like the Glenmorangie, I think because of sipping on the Glenlivet for a week now I've come to get used to that profile. I definitely liked it better then the Macallan as in its not "sweet". I did taste the Glenmorangie on its own (without a cigar). Today I will try a pairing with one of two cigars I've never had, Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado or Monte by Montecristo Jacobo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

The Glenmorangie was very smooth with fire on the finish lol. That's what I need to cut down a bit, the fire. 
Funny thing is my gf has tried every scotch that I have so far (just a sip). Everyone I thought she would pass out but the Glenmorangie I thought was going to give her a heart attack hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Of course, our tastes or palate is very individual. Doesn't matter if Glenlivit 12 is the most common scotch sold in the U.S. or that Glenmorangie Original is the most popular scotch in Scotland. What matters is if you like it or not.

I mentioned on another thread that I recently picked up my first bottle of aged rum to pair with my cigars (Kirk & Sweeney 12 year). First time I poured a glass I was bowed over by a very strong overwhelming alcohol scent. Same strong alcohol when I tasted it. Not what I had hoped & I thought it would be much sweeter (versus my usual scotches). -- Did a little reading and they suggested letting it breath in the glass first. -- Much better. The aroma of caramel, a little oak, and 'fruitiness'. Not that same harsh alcohol bite as the first time. But, I've still not quite made my mind up. I think I am comparing it to scotch and my preconcieved notions rather than just going with the flow. - - Third time I try the new rum I pick up that same fruity, caramel, and a little oak - but I also smell the aroma of fresh bananas. Where did that come from ? Why didn't I notice it before ? I'm really liking this rum now - drinking it neat without the ice. Enjoying it with my cigars and a little chocolate (which I sometimes like with scotch too). I'm now looking forward to exploring the world of rums - I may like them paired with cigars, even better than scotch or bourbon. We'll see.
Enjoy the journey, my friend :smile2:


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

The glenmorangie I had was right out of a new bottle with no water. I'm gonna let the bottle breathe a bit and try again with a little water.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

BTW - after my first taste of the rum, which I hadn't let breath, I thought " %#€£¥ ! :surprise: I just spent $45 on this stuff - money down the drain ! "

But now I'm really liking it


In a very remote way, it reminds me of the first time (at my urging) that my dad let me taste beer from his bottle or when first tasting hard liquor as a late teen - - " Yuk ! " - It is an acquired taste, for those who end up liking these things. Contrast to chocolate which many of us liked the very first time.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I won't lie, there was a touch of buyers remorse last night. Ok here's what I did. I commandeered one of the ice tray and I'm making cubes out of bottled water. I'll drop a cube in and let it sit for a bit and try again tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's true. If you remember my comments that night I first tried the Glenlivet. It literally tasted like vomit. Now I don't think could live without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> It's true. If you remember my comments that night I first tried the Glenlivet. It literally tasted like vomit. Now I don't think could live without it.


Lol - Chris, I just had an image come to mind. Your avatar pic and those very same words quoted above . . .

in Glenlivet's newest ad !


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Lol - Chris, I just had an image come to mind. Your avatar pic and those very same words quoted above . . .
> 
> in Glenlivet's newest ad !


Sweet I'm on my way to Scotland to pitch it! Hahaha I'm laughing now because I can hear Deniro saying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok I put one ice cube in and let it sit for a bit. It definitely wiped out the burn. It also watered it down way to much. Back to the old drawing board. I dumped it and made a glass of glenlivet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds stupid since I don't drink much anymore but I had the giant ice cube molds from back in the day. Never used em but I use them now for iced tea. They melt very slowly. Something about surface area if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Ok I put one ice cube in and let it sit for a bit. It definitely wiped out the burn. It also watered it down way to much. Back to the old drawing board. I dumped it and made a glass of glenlivet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like youre a Glenlivet man. (I like the Glenlivet 18 that I have.) If we were in the same neighborhood, I'd by the Glenmorangie off you.
Funds to apply to your next bottle of what you prefer.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I appreciate it buddy. I will revisit it. Perhaps that may be a fall/winter scotch for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Sounds stupid since I don't drink much anymore but I had the giant ice cube molds from back in the day. Never used em but I use them now for iced tea. They melt very slowly. Something about surface area if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I saw those and I looked at the freezing stones. Someone at work mentioned them as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The stones and the stainless cubes to me equals one less tooth. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea it seems like a bad idea. I would imagine a broken glass or two also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just got a bottle of the Glenlivet 12 from Costco for 22 bucks. I'm not a big time drinker with a bit of a rookie scotch palette. Yet, I'm drinking it neat and really picking up on the flavor. I'm really tasting the honey and really enjoying it over all. 

Gotta try it.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Of course, our tastes or palate is very individual. Doesn't matter if Glenlivit 12 is the most common scotch sold in the U.S. or that Glenmorangie Original is the most popular scotch in Scotland. What matters is if you like it or not.
> 
> I mentioned on another thread that I recently picked up my first bottle of aged rum to pair with my cigars (Kirk & Sweeney 12 year). First time I poured a glass I was bowed over by a very strong overwhelming alcohol scent. Same strong alcohol when I tasted it. Not what I had hoped & I thought it would be much sweeter (versus my usual scotches). -- Did a little reading and they suggested letting it breath in the glass first. -- Much better. The aroma of caramel, a little oak, and 'fruitiness'. Not that same harsh alcohol bite as the first time. But, I've still not quite made my mind up. I think I am comparing it to scotch and my preconcieved notions rather than just going with the flow. - - Third time I try the new rum I pick up that same fruity, caramel, and a little oak - but I also smell the aroma of fresh bananas. Where did that come from ? Why didn't I notice it before ? I'm really liking this rum now - drinking it neat without the ice. Enjoying it with my cigars and a little chocolate (which I sometimes like with scotch too). I'm now looking forward to exploring the world of rums - I may like them paired with cigars, even better than scotch or bourbon. We'll see.
> Enjoy the journey, my friend :smile2:


When you say let it breath....how long? I let it sit about 10 minutes. Perhaps these need a half hour?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I personally let it sit with the ice for up to about 5 minutes. Mainly to chill it and to provide just a little melted water to open up the flavor (similar to adding a teaspoon of water). I also swirl the whisky & ice in the glass to quicken the chilling process. To my tastes, if I wait too long the drink is too diluted by the ice.

But that's just my particular palate. I don't get the things you described as experienced by your palate. My experience very closely matches that of that Ralphy fellow with the scotch videos.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it possible I got a shit bottle? I mean the taste is fine, it's after its gone down its very strong alcohol, almost a double blast of it. Almost like rubbing alcohol. Not that I drink that but you know what I mean. Or maybe I just need to drink a Can Of Man before hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Is it possible I got a shit bottle? I mean the taste is fine, it's after its gone down its very strong alcohol, almost a double blast of it. Almost like rubbing alcohol. Not that I drink that but you know what I mean. Or maybe I just need to drink a Can Of Man before hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy ! I got a little chuckle from your 'Can of Man' comment. I don't experience that overwhelming alcohol blast you mentioned. Something that does give me that is Wild Turkey 101 bourbon, but its 50.5% alcohol.

IMO - a guy's taste is his taste. (Don't even get me started on so-called 'elitists' who look down on what others like.) As you mentioned, you might revisit it later to see if your tastes have changed. But, if you don't like it now - why fight it ? Thats my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Thanks buddy ! I got a little chuckle from your 'Can of Man' comment.
> 
> IMO - a guy's taste is his taste. (Don't even get me started on so-called 'elitists' who look down on what others like.) As you mentioned, you might revisit it later to see if your tastes have changed. But, if you don't like it now - why fight it ? Thats my opinion, anyway.


Agreed. I will stick with what I know and like for now and revisit the Glenmorangie in the future. 
Glad I could get a laugh out of you. Can Of Man must only be taken in times of great need. It must never be taken for granted, as its powers are strong lol. I've had way to much coffee and this Padron2000 Maduro is making me need to eat breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

After adding a little water to my single malts, I don't touch them for at least 10 minutes. I like a little burn on the finish, but not too much.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> After adding a little water to my single malts, I don't touch them for at least 10 minutes. I like a little burn on the finish, but not too much.


To me this has a lot of burn. An Unenjoyable burn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Had another glass of the Glenmorangie after letting it rest a bit and with a small cube. Better but still not quite my "cup of Scotch." I'm back to having a glass of the Highland Park 12yr and very happy again. This stuff is right up my alley, drinking it neat without any water and it's amazing.

Chris you need to snag yourself a bottle of the Highland Park, it's like ~$50ish but man is it nice.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Our senses and palates are constantly changing. 3 years ago I couldn't drink straight whiskey without gagging. Strong craft beers helped with that I believe. It's hard to jump from Bud light to a taste explosion like a neat whiskey. It's all about the journey, not the finish line.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Well, yesterday was my 75th Birthday and among many other things, I received two bottles. One is Johnnie Walker Double Black and the other Green Spot Single Pot Still Irish Whiskey. Both are very good! I have never had either of these before. 

Also, according to my grand kids, I am officially, "The Vintage Dude".

The Johnnie DB is very smooth and offers a lot of Peat/Smokiness. Just a teaspoon of water opens up the standard pour, with lots of dark smokey, earthy flavors. At least for me, with a very soft finish.

The Green Spot is very, very nice, smooth and complex, offering Glove, hints of apple, some soft fruit flavors and soft woody flavors. It offers a very soft but long finish. So far, I love them both!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Well, yesterday was my 75th Birthday and among many other things, I received two bottles. One is Johnnie Walker Double Black and the other Green Spot Single Pot Still Irish Whiskey. Both are very good! I have never had either of these before.
> 
> Also, according to my grand kids, I am officially, "The Vintage Dude".
> 
> ...


Very nice! I've never seen the Green Spot before. Also are those like really strong magnets on your wall/bottles or do you use double sided tape?

>


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday @JohnnyFlake! 
When I dumped the dram of Glenmorangie and poured some Glenlivet I was instantly happy again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

ForceofWill said:


> Very nice! I've never seen the Green Spot before. Also are those like really strong magnets on your wall/bottles or do you use double sided tape?
> 
> >


Not sure what you mean by that. I took the photos with the camera flipped on it's side, but could not figure out how to correct the photos when I up loaded them. No magnets, no tricks, I promise.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. I took the photos with the camera flipped on it's side, but could not figure out how to correct the photos when I up loaded them. No magnets, no tricks, I promise.


I was just kidding because of the sideways pics. Samsung phones are notorious for doing that. :wink2:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Well, yesterday was my 75th Birthday and among many other things, I received two bottles. One is Johnnie Walker Double Black and the other Green Spot Single Pot Still Irish Whiskey. Both are very good! I have never had either of these before.
> 
> Also, according to my grand kids, I am officially, "The Vintage Dude".
> 
> ...


So I take it I was right with the DB suggestion?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Hudabear said:


> So I take it I was right with the DB suggestion?


Yes, you were!

It's totally different than the regular Johnnie Black. Now, I am sorry that I waited so long to try it.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes, you were!
> 
> It's totally different than the regular Johnnie Black. Now, I am sorry that I waited so long to try it.


Enjoy brother and happy birthday.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hope you enjoyed a great birthday JohnnyFlake !


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

This has turned out to be a pretty awesome thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Happy birthday, Johnny! Enjoy the whiskey.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Went in to grab the Glenmorangie, ended up with the Zaya...








Well the bottle shapes are the same, and it was getting dark, lol.








Laugh all you want, it worked just fine... ;-)

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Let us know what you think of the Zaya. Thinking of adding some sipping rum to my cabinet.

I have that Nectar D'or. It's good stuff.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes what rocket said!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I need to get the Zaya, I've had it before at a cigar event and it's great. I still have a bottle of the Ron Zacapa 23 that's also amazing. And this is coming from someone who hates most rum. These two are excellent.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Definitely get yourselves a bottle of Zaya and pour yourself a finger or two, you won't regret where you spent the $30. ;-)


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Picked this up today. Letting a healthy glass full open up.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

INTERESTING

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ron [email protected]&#% Swanson!!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very good Islay malt- lot of peat and smoke, very good change of pace for me as I favour the caramel, fruit and honey typical of the higland malts.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Ron [email protected]&#% Swanson!!


Whatever that means hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

It's a character from a show. His drink of choice is lagavulin neat.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

selpo said:


> That is a very good Islay malt- lot of peat and smoke, very good change of pace for me as I favour the caramel, fruit and honey typical of the higland malts.


Smoke was very smokey, I'm not sure what the peat tastes like but oak is very strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Smoke was very smokey, I'm not sure what the peat tastes like but oak is very strong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is basically the smoke you are tasting. Damp malt(Barley) is dried over a fire and if the fire is because of dried peat bricks, then you notice a lot of smoke/ smokey taste.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> It's a character from a show. His drink of choice is lagavulin neat.


I figured it had to be from a movie or something lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

The very first taste I was like oh great, this tastes like a bandaid and I have to finish this hahaha. A couple of sips later I realized how smooth it is with very light burn. Definitely won't be buying a bottle anytime soon but I'm glad I tried something different. Next my neighbor said will be Talisker. He's got like 20 different bottles of scotches and even more bourbons and other whiskeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Talisker 18, IMHO, is the best of both worlds scotch- just the right amount of peat and smoke with some citrus and honey mixed in. It is available in my region in spurts and I hoard those bottles. Give Oban 14 a try as well.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Confused: Is it the most boring soul-less bottle of piss or is it a very smooth, quality single malt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it to be boring, soulless piss. That doesn't mean it's not made with quality equipment and ingredients with high quality control. It's "quality" juice no doubt but I just find it super boring.

Kind of like toyota priuses might be decent quality cars, but I'd never drive one.

The good thing about single malts is there are so many that there's one for everyone. One man's soulless piss is another man's favorite dram.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a FANTASTIC malt.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

jhblaze1 said:


> that's a FANTASTIC malt.


It was definitely a unique taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Giving Glenmorangie another try. This time with a cigar and a a few drops more water then usual. 
By itself, I can't drink this, this is definitely a pairing scotch IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Haven't posted in here in a while. How is everyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Hey Chris80. I am doing well, thanks for asking. I hope the same for you and the other brothers on this thread.

I was thinking of posting here yesterday, but then it slipped my mind. If you recall, I finally tried a bottle of JW Double Black after all these years. I liked it a lot, although very different than the original JW Black. It's very Peaty/Smoky and Earthy and I truly enjoy those qualities. Anyway, the other day, really just by chance, I decide to have a pour of the Double Black while smoking a Perdomo 20th Anni Churchill. Man, I was blown away! They are a match/paring made in heaven! I enjoyed the pairing so much that I did it again yesterday and was blow away again!

I don't recall if you like the Double Black, but if you do, try to smoke a Perdomo 20th Anni Series Cigar with a nice pour. If you do, let us know what you think.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Doing great. I must admit that I am a seasonal type drinker. With summer in full force, I have traded scotch and heavy craft beer with lighter lagers, wine and mixed drinks such as martinis and margaritas. Honestly, I'm ready for fall and winter. My favorite seasons.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Chris! Yeah, scotch is on the sidelines during the heat of summer, maybe a few more weeks. I need a cold craft beer or a Mai Tai to make things work with a good cigar this time of year.

All the best!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Still gets in the 50's here at night, so I will break out the Glencairn glasses here and there and dabble in scotch, but truthfully, summer is so short around here that when its here we tend to do mojito's, margarita's, and pair the cigars with a bottle of Zaya, or Booker's, etc. ;-)

I had a Caol Ila 12 yr recently at a friends house, was interesting.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> I had a Caol Ila 12 yr recently at a friends house, was interesting.


I like that one. The first Islay that I really enjoyed.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going through the thread again and saw this pic. I have a bottle of this and I just can't drink it. Too much peat for me.
I really enjoy Speysides and haven't been able to venture too far from them.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Going through the thread again and saw this pic. I have a bottle of this and I just can't drink it. Too much peat for me.
> I really enjoy Speysides and haven't been able to venture too far from them.


I was not a fan after all was said and done. I'm up for trying new stuff but after the long and the short of it, it was definitely an acquired taste which I will NOT be acquiring in this lifetime lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I figured liking cigars and trying some of the Highland Scotch brands, I might enjoy it. Mistake was buying a bottle before trying a glass somewhere.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Did I learn my lesson? No. Just bought this blind, but I've liked every Speyside I've ever had.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I had to take a very different approach to scotch as I did cigars. When I started I bought everything blindly lol. A few samplers here and there but mostly singles. I have wasted ALOT of $$ that way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did I learn my lesson? No. Just bought this blind, but I've liked every Speyside I've ever had.


Pretty darn good: a lighter, sweeter Speyside. Working well with this peppery (at least to start) Warped Futuro.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I think it's time for some Highland 18.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

This Glenmorangie is growing on me. Really starting to enjoy it.







Pairs very nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> This Glenmorangie is growing on me. Really starting to enjoy it. Pairs very nicely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to hear. You'll find more and more that you like as your palate develops. Pairing with a very nice cigar doesn't hurt!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

rockethead26 said:


> That's good to hear. You'll find more and more that you like as your palate develops. Pairing with a very nice cigar doesn't hurt!


I also find that I like it more proportionally to how much scotch I've already had. :grin2:


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I have to make a confession...

I bought a bottle of... The Famous Grouse...










...and I liked it.

Well, it is Scotland's best selling Whisky, it's aged in some sort of high end barrels, and its blended with Highland Park and Macallan.

I don't know, I'm new to scotch, it just seemed like a why not purchase.

Had nice legs, more so than any other blended whisky I've tried, it was smooth, and really rather pleasant to drink.

I enjoyed it!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> Picked this up today. Letting a healthy glass full open up.


Nice, that's one on my list!

I don't know, I am beginning to doubt my street cred when it comes being willing to put my money where my mind wants to be, at least as it pertains to scotch, lol.

It just gets crazy, I mean I don't mind peeling off a couple $20 spots, even 3 or 4, but when I start laying down $100 bills for a bottle of booze, well I start to wonder about my motivations.

Hopefully I'll get over it, and my outsides and insides will line up, but for the moment at least my palate is just not refined enough to justify it.

Honestly, in a taste test I just don't know that I could tell the difference between a beautiful $100+ bottle of HP like that one, and the $30 bottle of Famous Grouse I have in my cabinet... (yet). ;-)

Embarrassing as it is, its probably true. LOL.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Grey Goose said:


> Nice, that's one on my list!
> 
> I don't know, I am beginning to doubt my street cred when it comes being willing to put my money where my mind wants to be, at least as it pertains to scotch, lol.
> 
> ...


Honestly the Highland Park 12yr is the better buy. They're both excellent but with different profiles however at half the price I would take the 12 all day. It's one of my favorites so far.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Ya I have the 12, it's good, but my cigar stained palate can't really tell... yet! Lol
The 21 is a fortune!
I'll just keep trying the stuff... ;-)


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I just finished my first bottle. The Glenlivet 12. I'm working the bottle of Glenmorangie. I will either try Highland Park or Pinch (Dimple) next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

1st post here...Why not have it in sumthin that I enjoy - scotch, and bourbon :grin2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome @FMichael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Been trying to transition from bourbon into scotch but the flavor difference is putting me off. Tried some Glenlivet 18 and it was ok IMHO. Scared to go "full on" and regret it. Picked up a bottle of Glenlivet 12 yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

If you read back to the beginning my first experiences with scotch were horrible haha but as I have it more of a chance things improved quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome @FMichael, head on over to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

An aberlour tonight. Sherried speyside. I like the sweetness of a sherried whisky, with rich dried fruity flavors.


----------



## Gus Fring (Aug 5, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> I have to make a confession...
> 
> I bought a bottle of... The Famous Grouse...
> 
> ...


As a Scotsman, let me tell you that however you guys like to drink your whisky is entirely your call. Your money, your rules. I quite enjoy Famous Grouse myself with coke but my go-to blended whisky is Bell's. It's blended and eight years old and it's nice and oaky and mixes excellently with coke.

It's weird seeing you guys talk about the brands I know. I can see one of the Chivas factories (Kilmalid, Dumbarton) from the window in the room I'm currently sitting in. Macallan and Highland park are bottled at Edrington Distillers which is a 15 minute drive from here.

Another 10 minutes in the car and we arrive at the other Chivas (where they bottle Chivas Regal) plant and 30 minutes after _that_ we're at the place where they bottle Glenfiddich and Balvenie (Grant's Whisky). And this is before we head for the actual whisky trail!

The master blender at Grant's once told me that to physically release the most flavour, you should water your whisky down to about 20% alcohol strength. So basically half whisky/half water. Then he went on to stress that I should drink it exactly how I want to so that's more-or-less from one of the horse's mouths.

My own personal tradition is to drink a small shot straight from a newly opened bottle. I toast my late grandfather at the same time because he was a big whisky fan and would have loved some of the whiskies I've been lucky enough to drink. After that, it's open season. I've drank a Macallan with ginger ale (great if you've got the cold, especially if it's warmed) and a Balvenie with lemonade. I've even drank Famous Grouse with just ice.

Am I a philistine? Probably. I'm of the opinion that life's too short for snobbery though. Drink what you like and enjoy.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Boy, some of the scotch guys are going to be jealous of you!

Edrington is the maker of The Famous Grouse as well, hence the HP/Macallan blend.

Be fun to make the rounds next time we're over that way.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> Welcome @FMichael
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:smile2:



cigaraddict said:


> Been trying to transition from bourbon into scotch but the flavor difference is putting me off. Tried some Glenlivet 18 and it was ok IMHO. Scared to go "full on" and regret it. Picked up a bottle of Glenlivet 12 yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the taste of scotch is a bit of a challenge - might I recommend the Glenfiddich 14 yr Bourbon Barrel Reserve.

IMHO it's a great whisky.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Some buddies and I love to enjoy a bit of Macallan 25yr as a celebration of very special occasions. 

It comes pretty dear here in the states, and I wonder if Gus Fring might kindly give us an idea of how much it would cost over in Scotland ? Thanks


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I figured liking cigars and trying some of the Highland Scotch brands, I might enjoy it. Mistake was buying a bottle before trying a glass somewhere.


I hear ya ! Unfortunately, it seems that too many places want to have you pay for just about the whole bottle when they pour you a single shot. :surprise:


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Some buddies and I love to enjoy a bit of Macallan 25yr as a celebration of very special occasions.
> 
> It comes pretty dear here in the states, and I wonder if Gus Fring might kindly give us an idea of how much it would cost over in Scotland ? Thanks


That would be interesting to know Mac 25 in my local Total Wine is USD $1200 for a 750ml bottle :surprise:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> That would be interesting to know Mac 25 in my local Total Wine is USD $1200 for a 750ml bottle :surprise:


I'm 'privileged' to live in the state with the highest liquor taxes in the USA. So, out the door is even higher. Looks like we'll need to check prices in bodering states. Often at least one of our group travels for business.


----------



## Gus Fring (Aug 5, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> Some buddies and I love to enjoy a bit of Macallan 25yr as a celebration of very special occasions.
> 
> It comes pretty dear here in the states, and I wonder if Gus Fring might kindly give us an idea of how much it would cost over in Scotland ? Thanks


I'm meeting a client at Edrington tomorrow to discuss an upcoming project. I'll grab a price list for the staff shop from one of the girls working on the production lines and I'll take a picture of it and let you have a look.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Gus Fring said:


> I'm meeting a client at Edrington tomorrow to discuss an upcoming project. I'll grab a price list for the staff shop from one of the girls working on the production lines and I'll take a picture of it and let you have a look.


Thanks Gus ! :smile2:


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

FMichael said:


> :smile2:
> 
> If the taste of scotch is a bit of a challenge - might I recommend the Glenfiddich 14 yr Bourbon Barrel Reserve.
> 
> IMHO it's a great whisky.


May have to look into this, thanks much!


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Not sure if this is appropriate, but I'm gonna throw this out there...

I found this website some years ago - it helps locate wine/scotch/bourbon/rum/etc from online liquor retailers...There are some good deals to be had - however keep in mind some states have liquor laws (like Michigan) that prohibit the delivery of alcohol.

Wine Searcher . com

Wine-Searcher. Find and Price Wines, Spirits and Beers.

I've personally purchased alcohol from several online stores:

Ace Spirits - Ace Spirits- Scotch, Bourbon & Whiskey Boutique

K&L Wines - K&L Wine Merchants - K&L Wine Merchants - Thousands of rare and collectable wines including French wines, Italian wines, California wines, old and rare, red wines, white wines, fine wines, wine clubs... the most comprehensive list of wines online. K 

San Francisco Wine Trading Co - https://www.sfwtc.com/

Hi Time Wine - https://www.hitimewine.net/

Stirling Fine Wine - Stirling Fine Wines

Binny's - https://www.binnys.com//

Hope this helps - keep in mind thst by purchasing 3 plus bottles helps lower the cost per bottle for shipping.

Cheers!


----------



## Gus Fring (Aug 5, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> Thanks Gus ! :smile2:


As promised, this is the complete price list from the Edrington staff shop. You'll notice that Jim Beam's on there as well as some other non-Edrington brands. This is because most of the whisky companies in Scotland play nice with each other.

For example, The Edrington plant lies under the final approach path to Glasgow airport. There's an agreement that if (god forbid), a plane was to crash into the factory, other surrounding whisky companies have the capability to "host" Edrington's products at their sites to let the company produce at least something to help them stay afloat. There's loads of different contingency plans and agreements between the companies, with the staff shop being the most common one.

Anyway. Here's the list. The font was printed in grey so you might have to squint to see it properly.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=85449&thumb=1

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=85457&thumb=1


----------

